# tummy troubles



## irisheyeosully (May 21, 2002)

Hi folks,new kid on the block is here. Question- did any of you have bad panic disorder combined with IBS-D? If so, did the tapes really help? Since I have quit smoking, I have been getting SO bad. I have quit smoking before and took it back up just to get some relief from the panic attacks and tummy pain and D. Finding this place to read about others with same tummys from hell has saved my life-no fooling.Thanks for listening to my whining.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Irish Have you been diagnosed with a panic disorder?BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

irisheyeosully, some people have both problems and have been helped, but the qutting cigs probably added to this as they calm you down.Were you diagnosed with IBS? If you didn't have IBS do you think you would still have a panic disorder is this new or something you have been dealing with before?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sorry I wanted to post more but said wee one needed something







LOLAnyway, I am sure Eric or Mike will pop in here Irish, but I would think the tapes would only help reduce anxiety and therefore panic??I know Mike also has an Anxiety tape.Here is Mike's general site that probably tells you about all his titles including the anxiety one. http://www.healthyaudio.com Let Mike and/or Eric guide you here though.







BQ


----------



## irisheyeosully (May 21, 2002)

Hi guys, Just wanted to answer questions,then have to run junior band member to school for awards night. I was diagnosed w/ ibs around 15 or so years ago.Iwas also diagnosed w/ anxiety/panic disorder about 10 years ago. None of the doctors ever believed me that I thought the two problems were related. Until I read Heather Van Vorous`s IBS book, I never knew that there was anyone else out there who had same trouble as me.It was because of Heather`s book that I found my way here to all of you wonderful people.(especially you BQ) I only found Heather`s book a couple of months ago.Thank you all for being so kind and helpful.I did have treatment for the panic dis. after I was diagnosed with it,and it helped some, I was at least able to leave the house again.Now if tummy would co-operate, it would be nice to go places, instead of something to dread. I am going to try the tapes to see if they will help. Thanks again! irish


----------

